# Sacroliac treatment costs



## Jerroboam (21 May 2013)

Hi all, I have a horse on the yard I run with minor sacroliac pain. We have set up an exercise plan with vets/physios using the Pessoa and pole work. The vet has mentioned the steriloid injections. I would like some advice as to a) cost b) whether its effective c) how long it lasts. Thank you all in advance! X


----------



## HashRouge (21 May 2013)

My vet has mentioned these for my mare, though like you we're starting with physio and exercise plan with the vet aiming to review after a few weeks to see how she's getting on. My vet reckoned under £100, for one joint I think. I also think part of the aim with the steroid injections is to make the horse more comfortable while building up the correct muscle, so that even when the injection wears off the horse is more comfortable in its frame as carrying itself better, if that makes sense.


----------



## Jerroboam (21 May 2013)

Makes perfect sense. He has had a few issues with damage in his hind legs and it is believed that the two conditions go hand in hand. I am just trying to find information on how long such injections last... Having varied veterinary responses!


----------



## Primitive Pony (21 May 2013)

My horse had a steroid injection to the SI joint about 10 days ago - can't comment on costs as all through insurance, also linked with hindlegs - had shockwave treatment to hind suspensories too.

And as such, can't yet tell you how effective it has been but the physio is coming to see him on Friday so can update you then! - had  a few days of boxrest and now onto six weeks of rehab in-hand. 

I have read varying reports about the degree of success/how long the effects last - if you haven't seen it already, this thread is helpful: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=498461


----------



## Jerroboam (21 May 2013)

Thanks very much for this. Very helpful. I would love an update as you will be a few weeks further down the line! What symptoms was yours showing? Many thanks x


----------



## Primitive Pony (21 May 2013)

No problem, will keep you posted. In terms of symptoms, the main problem has been in canter - which felt 'lumpy' for want of a better word - lacking in impulsion from the hind leg and sometimes disuniting. Managed it for months with physio and thought we had cracked it but then when it started again about a month ago, decided it was time to have a lameness work-up done, although he has never really been lame - totally sound in walk and trot, but eventually slightly reluctant to go forward under saddle.

Vet went through nerve blocks, x-rays, bone scan and ultrasounds....


----------



## georgiegirl (22 May 2013)

Mine has gone in for bone scan today as we think there is something pelvic going on....no lameness as such just a bit shorter in her left hind and consequently has built up uneven muscle. We have also had symptoms of struggling with lead changes, disuniting and refusing when approaching from the left rein - all of these are not usual for my horse at all!!

Rather than ****** about with nerve blocks etc as its so slight the vet said just go straight for bone scan so Im waiting to hear from them with baited breath! Plus.....if treatment is a course of intensive chiro/physio it will now all go on this one insurance claim.

Im just really hoping they dont find anything horrid


----------



## Jerroboam (22 May 2013)

Good luck to you! Mine is an ish and loves jump. I think it's only a minor strain so hoping he won't we a complete write off. Keep us posted!


----------



## HashRouge (22 May 2013)

My mare had her first physio session today and LOVED it! Even the physio was thrilled by how well she responded! She is coming again next week and then we will have the vet out in a fortnight for injections, all being well. Very happy owner here, I hadn't realized how much tension she was carrying in her pelvis until she started to relax it!


----------



## DollyDolls (23 May 2013)

We had the diagnostic, injections and shockwave which pretty much maxed out my insurance.  I then went to a physio as it wasn't improving enough for me to compete her again and I ended up doing walking in hand with her.  Esp along a hillside rather than just up and down it.  We had the saddle flocked up slightly on one side as she was rolling her pelvis more and then throwing the rider out.  
She did come back to full work but it took us about 6months.

The diagnostics cost a huge amount as we went for scintigraphy (which showed us nothing in the area, i suppose that was a good thing) as well as loads of nerve blocks and ultrasound.  But the injections and the shockwave cost more than I expected.  Both had to be done under sedation.

She responded best to physio as it was mostly due to muscle strain and spasm, hence why the scan showed nothing.

Good luck with progress


----------



## EQUISCENE (23 May 2013)

OP if it is a minor problem I would try and improve it with a non invasive form of treatment as you are doing, the needles are long and it is risky, for me it was a last resort having my horses' sacroliac medicated - the outcome was disasterous he went down with laminitis in all 4 feet!


----------



## Jerroboam (23 May 2013)

Quite agree with you. Mine is just as a result of a niggly hind injury.m which is now fully healed. Physio feels she can work her magic... Fingers crossed! Thanks for all of the updates!


----------



## Primitive Pony (24 May 2013)

Further to my post earlier in the week, the physio saw my horse today - also and ISH - now two weeks after his steroid injection. She was fairly happy with what she saw - he was slightly short in one hindleg and very tense in the SI area, unsurprisingly, and she wants to see him again in two weeks.

The vet had recommended lunging in a pessoa but she advised against this so I need to discuss when they come back to do his second round of shockwave treatment (to hind suspensories - damage there very minimal and this was more pre-emptive/preventative treatment). Meanwhile the physio has left me with instructions for various exercises, so it's another couple of weeks of walking in hand - although there again physio suggested discussing with vets as she thought I would be better off getting him out under saddle walking up hills, so am not entirely sure what to make of that/how to approach that with the vet.

She has also used kinesiology tape over the SI joint and left me some more to apply when this peels off - never seen it used before but she says it is very effective in terms of pain-relief, and at encouraging a horse to become more aware of those muscles again....

Anyway, all sounds fairly optimistic - fingers crossed!


----------



## xRobyn (24 May 2013)

Mine maxed out the insurance (had full lameness workup inc referal to Rossdales, bone scan, multiple steroid injections etc). Steroids didn't help, he was treated twice with tildren (£600-700 a pop!) and is like a new horse *touch wood*


----------



## Jerroboam (25 May 2013)

Thanks for that update! Fingers crossed for you all. Mine has actually picked up over the last few days and the slight wince that he did when the si was touched seems to be less so. My physio/vet are actively encouraging the Pessoa and importantly Pessoa over poles. I am ok to exercise... Lots of power walks up hills etc. thanks all for the help!


----------



## HashRouge (30 May 2013)

Mine had her second physio session today and once again she loved it! She has another session booked in for next week, and then should be seeing the vet several days later. The physio is certain that it is the SI joint, as although pony responds very well to the physio she simply can't seem to lift her pelvis (it is sort of tilted forwards). The vet is going to do ultra-sounds, but I think we're almost certainly looking at steroid injections as it is probably arthritis related given her age.

I was very impressed when I turned her out tonight though, as she managed to canter the full length of her field then turn a half circle without going disunited. Lately she has been struggling to do more than a few strides of canter without going disunited! It was very odd watching her do the half circle, she looked quite unbalanced and had this look on her face like "I've forgotten how to do this"!

Very excited for next physio session


----------

